

Ask HN: Do you look back sometimes and feel like you've progressed? - iamjonlee

Working on a startup, you lose track of time. With the long hours, the built up stress, you begin to wonder if you've really progressed.<p>I never notice how much I progress until I really look back and realize that I'm now doing something I would've never been able to a year ago.<p>Show or tell us how you've progressed. Be proud of what you've done.<p>For me, it's our upcoming iphone app Persona. It's everything you are, in pictures. It tells you hundred of things about your friends that you might not even think to ask, and at the same time tells the world about you. And it does all this at the speed of sight.<p>http://www.grooovy.me/persona
======
paulhauggis
It's funny you mention this, because I was just thinking about this today.

I progressed more in one year working on my own startup than I did in 4 years
working for another company.

